# Where to find weights for Cannondale parts?



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a new Caad8 Optimo 1 that came with the unavoidable CDale house brand cockpit, does anyone know where to find weights for things like their C2 posts, C4 stems, C3 bars, etc..? They aren't listed on the starbike site but there has to be someplace else you weenies list weights.

I bought the bike telling myself that I wouldn't touch a single part on it for at least 6 months (I really need to stop lying to myself), but just like every other steed in my stable I am already plotting how to shed a pound or two.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Just weigh them on your scale.

You're not going to find anyplace with a list of Cannondale house brand part weights.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

if you have found the weights let me know. i have been wondering and dont feel like taking my bike apart to find out.


----------

